# This year's last project



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
This morning I finished my last woodworking project for 2017.
It was an angular corner cabinet for a stereo equipment. It took long time to be accomplished due to our national situation. 
It also has several features
* My firsts raised panels (not the bests, BTW).
*All materials, except consumables (glue, screws, varnish, nails, etc) were recycled.
*Too much time to finish.
*Some repairs in the walls were necesaries. Local workers were asking huges quantities of money, not including materials, to make the job. I tackled them by myself with my wife as a helper.

In the mean time, Happy new year for you all.
Best wishes for you and your relatives, wherever you are!!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis, As usual very nice job nice way to end the year.
Happy New Year also, hope this coming year is better for you and your family and Venezuela


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking cabinet, Alexis. I have used both of the short cuts that you noted. Silicone instead of space balls and epoxy to hold the magnets. Both work well with no problem. 

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice..
very nice...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Alexis and a happy new year to you and your family too. I hope the situation there starts improving soon.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Alexis,I love your work. Considering the hardships you suffer in your country,you still manage to turn out some wonderful pieces. Happy New year James.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job, Alexis.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice as always.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job, Alexis.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, buddy. You are a brave soul taking on those angles. I hate that stuff. My head has a hard time with all of those angles. I know, it's just me. Great job.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Turned out really well. I love the crochet doilies on top. I also hope things improve in Venezuela. There are far to many people here in the USA that are buying the empty political promises by the same sort of people who plague your country.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Alexis, I always enjoy seeing how you cope with your situation and come out on top.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Alexis , and a Happy New Year to you too


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking shelf, always impressed by your resourcefulness.

God bless you in the New Year


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.

Sadly, the odds for us here, are not good.
This last week my wife mother and her brother are suffering very bad illnesses and we are preparing for the worst.
Anyway, *HAPPY NEW YEAR.*


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice cabinet, Alexis. You're one of the human dynamos here on the forum, and I always enjoy seeing what you've done. And judging from your picture, you're so young to have all this talent!:wink:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Alexis. Best wishes for the new year.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My mind boggles at the thought of what you could achieve in a fully equipped workshop and with supply shops just around the corner. All the best for the new year.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, as always that looks great! Your photos are always step-by-step informative, as well.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

That looks amazing!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Alexis makes good of everything he touches.


----------

